# Just Cause 2 Problem



## adirawat20 (Oct 15, 2010)

Guys i have installed JC2 but when i start the game it asks me to select language. Then i click launch and nothing happens?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

reinstall the game. Try launching the game before applying ndvd patch.


----------



## adirawat20 (Oct 15, 2010)

after reinstalling the problem vanished: 
But new problem arrived
Fmodex.dll missing. i downloaded many of fmodex but 2 errors coming from everyone

The procedure Entry Poin
?getMemoryInfo@System@FMOD@@QAG?AW4FMOD_RESULT@@IIPAIO@Z could not be located in fmodex.dll


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

what is your Operating system? and Graphic Card?


----------



## adirawat20 (Oct 15, 2010)

System Speification

Dell Inspiron 580s

Intel Core I3-540 
2 GB DDR3 Kingston Ram 1333 mhz
320GB Cavier Blue HDD
Nvidia G310 ( 8500 GT = 9400 GT = g210 = g310 = )


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

operating system?


----------



## adirawat20 (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry

Windows 7 home basic x64


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 15, 2010)

Is it a pirated copy of the game?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

Every thing seems to be correct. I assume that you bought the game. Post the screeshot of the error. If it illegit copy.. then, things should not be discussed here. Search google or contact any one privately.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes , he is using Pirated Version - NO SUPPORT !


----------

